# Warped rotors after one year (MkIV Jetta content)?



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

Last May I installed a brand new set of TT slotted rotors along with Mintex Red Box pads. I'm now getting severe vibration coming up through the steering wheel during hard braking, and an increased braking distance as a result. Stealership says warped rotors. Could that be? After only one year of use? I don't track the car but I drive it year-round. I wouldn't say I beat on it, but I do drive it somewhat hard at times. Let me know if you guys have any ideas as to what may be causing this. Thanks!
Obligatory pic for views:


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Warped rotors after one year (MkIV Jetta content)? (Meats00GLX)*

It is likely that your "warped rotors" are caused by pad material from the inferior mintex pads depositing unevenly on the rotor surface. You may be able to get rid of the deposits by braking really really hard a few times at high speed and then letting the brakes cool down for a few hours. If that doesn't work, you could try switching to a more abrasive semi-metallic pad that will scrape the rotor surface clean. If that doesn't work, you can "turn" the rotors and get fresh brake pads. Make sure to follow proper bed-in procedure for any new pads.
Also, make sure your lug bolts are torqued to spec with a torque wrench. Never let any shop touch them with air tools as over-torquing can lead to warped brake rotors too.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Warped rotors after one year (phatvw)*

I agree with that. I put the Mintex on with new rotors a year ago, and I have had to re-surface the rotors 3...yes 3 times so far. They last a few months before they start to get "warped". Then they gradually get worse for a short time till it's finally almost undriveable. I think it's pad material being deposited unevenly on the rotors.
And my lug bolts have alway been properly torqued.


_Modified by Tjax at 6:27 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## Meats00GLX (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Warped rotors after one year (Tjax)*

Wow, these are the first negative comments I've ever heard about the Mintex pads. I love them for their minimal brake dust deposit. Which brand of pads would you recommend? Are there ones out there that are reasonably priced, leave little brake dust, and don't squeal like they're worn (I've heard aftermarket pads that do)?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Warped rotors after one year (Meats00GLX)*

most important thing mentioned above is the wheel torque. obviously you need to have them turned to make them perfect or like new. but become super meticulous with wheel torquing and you CAN beat on it, track it, etc without worry of warpage


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Warped rotors after one year (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_It is likely that your "warped rotors" are caused by pad material from the inferior mintex pads depositing unevenly on the rotor surface. You may be able to get rid of the deposits by braking really really hard a few times at high speed and then letting the brakes cool down for a few hours. If that doesn't work, you could try switching to a more abrasive semi-metallic pad that will scrape the rotor surface clean. If that doesn't work, you can "turn" the rotors and get fresh brake pads. Make sure to follow proper bed-in procedure for any new pads.
Also, make sure your lug bolts are torqued to spec with a torque wrench. Never let any shop touch them with air tools as over-torquing can lead to warped brake rotors too.
 I have the ECS Tuning Stage 2 version 1. They originally came with the Mintex Red Box pads. I had deposits on the rotors due to the pads. The procedure PhatVW wrote above is exactly what I had to do repeatedly on a 300 mile cruise. 
I recently changed over to OEM Boxster pads (Pagid) and still have the same rotors. I didn't even resurface them. Just shoved new pads on there (not a good idea) No problems yet. I have definitely heated up the brakes on another 300 mile cruise (with 20+ miles of hardcore twisties). No deposits. 
I always torque my lugnuts with a torque wrench. None of the tire jockeys have touched my car with an air impact wrench...yet. I typically bring the wheels into a place to have the tires mounted and balanced. I have a spare set of wheels for the winter for such occasions.


----------

